# Citronella and the like



## Anya (Jun 23, 2013)

I recently purchased this plant that's suppose to ward off mosquitoes.. The plant is accessible to my tort and I'm wondering if it's safe for him to munch on. The dude at the plant shop said it's not exactly Citronella but it is from the same "family". The name starts with Citrus and ends with something like cious.. Totally forgot the name, sorry! It smells just like Citronella... I placed it next to the tort table to ward off flies and such.. Any thoughts? Thanks!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Jun 23, 2013)

My concern with having an unidentified any where near where your tortoise could get it is flirting with the dark side, as it were. Also, a plant that repels pests, may well have an odor that your tortoise finds bad a he can't get away from it. That's just my 18Â¢, (inflation).


----------



## Sterling Thunder (Jun 23, 2013)

Pelrgonium Citrosum, it's a fancy geranium. It does not ward of Mosquitos and is in fact known to harbor them. It's a marketing ploy since a few, very view, chemicals are shared between plants that can make them smell similar to my understanding. Unfortunately the guy who sold it to you was completely wrong, they are in no way related if this is the plant you purchased.


It IS poisonous to animals, don't let your tort eat it. The American Society for the Prevention of Cruelty to Animals cautions that all members of the geranium family, Pelargonium, are toxic. They contain the active toxins geraniol and linalool.



Good luck and I hope the bugs don't get you!


----------



## Anya (Jun 24, 2013)

Wow.. Thanks, guys! I was looking for Citronella and he suggested this plant. Ugh! What a jerk! Note to self: do research. 

Just got rid of the plant. Whew!


----------



## Sterling Thunder (Jun 24, 2013)

I doubt he did it on purpose, he probably just doesn't know any better and repeated what he had heard. Still stinks though.


----------

